# MY Brownie Recipe



## Sammyk (Dec 23, 2012)

Brownies
1 box Chewy Fudge Brownie Mix
2/3 cup Peanut Butter
1 cup chocolate chips
1 cup white chocolate chips
1 cup honey roasted peanuts
2 cups miniature marshmallows

Prepare brownie mix according to package directions for fudgy brownies. Spread the mix in the bottom of a 9 x 13 dish sprayed with cooking spray. Melt the peanut butter in the microwave for about 40 seconds until spreadable. Then spread on top of the brownie mix. Next, spread chocolate chips, white chocolate chips, and honey roasted peanuts over the peanut butter. Bake in preheated 350 degree oven for 25 minutes. Remove and add marshmallows and put back in oven for 7 to 10 minutes to allow marshmallows to start to melt on top. Enjoy!


----------

